# Help moding optimum lathe



## sundown57 (Aug 11, 2021)

just bought an optimum 210x400 lathe and now wishing I hadn't. it takes 20 minutes to take the cover off, loosen the adjuster and move the belt. plus I have to change gears to change feed rate ( another pain). and worse it only travels in one direction. I picked up a small 3 phase motor and VFD to control spindle speed but need advice on the best way to make the lead screw variable and reversible. I do not plan to do any threading so it doesn't matter what rate it's at, Just need to make it so I can get a good finish. I was thinking of maybe a zero-max drive but they are huge. Any better ideas?


----------



## benmychree (Aug 11, 2021)

Sounds like the opposite of optimum ---


----------



## jwmay (Aug 11, 2021)

Look to mrpete222 on youtube. He and many others have done what you're trying to do.


----------



## sundown57 (Aug 11, 2021)

benmychree said:


> Sounds like the opposite of optimum ---


lol, yup that's just what it is


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 11, 2021)

A small motor on the leadscrew could be very useful for what you are intending, modification will be a prerequisite.

The 3 phase motor and VFD is a great way to control spindle speeds and is not a difficult task .
You may wish to go with a motor larger than the stock motor and swap to a smaller drive pulley to retain low spindle speed torque 
I have had great luck with inexpensive VFD’s , you may have the same luck 

i’d be happy to assist, if you need direction


----------



## markba633csi (Aug 11, 2021)

I've seen people attach windshield wiper motors to the right hand end of the leadscrew and a variable dc power supply to adjust the speed.
Just add a DPDT switch for reversing and you're in business
-Mark


----------



## GreatOldOne (Aug 12, 2021)

You need an electronic lead screw. 








						electronic lead screw
					

I'm wondering what is state of the art for electronic lead screws these days and if anyone has advise based on implementing on on an import lathe?




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------



## sundown57 (Aug 12, 2021)

I found a couple of videos where they use a stepper motor and an Arduino to control it. I was hoping to find a more simple way, i have no clue how to program all that.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 12, 2021)

A stepper ,a pulse generator, and a stepper controller is another possibility 

here is a thread i made awhile back








						Stepper Motor Drivers with a Pulse Generator
					

Hi guys, i was messing around in the shop last week. i made a couple videos of me playing with stepper motor drivers and pulse generators. i took a small bipolar stepper motor and controlled this motor with 2 different stepper drivers. i did the experiments to make comparisons between the 2...




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------

